# 2011 Motobecane Le Champion Fire



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi there. Dose anyone have any idea what the weight of this fine beast is? Thanks.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hi there. Dose anyone have any idea what the weight of this fine beast is? Thanks.



Frame is approximately 1350 gr in a 54cm, Fork best guess is another 350 gr

My Inferno with the pedals supplied weighs 17.2 lbs. Not the lightest steed in the stable.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks Tonka. I'm leaning towards a 54cm. My decision has come down to two bikes. Either the Le Champion Fire or the Neuvation FC100 both with SRAM Force. 

Not sure what I'm going to do. I just want a comfortable ride for long rides in the 3 to 4 hour range.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Inferno is sold out in 52 and 54, Fire in 56 and 58. I am guessing you will have about a week to decide or less on the Fire before it is sold out in 54. I have had my Inferno for around two weeks and been out on it 8X's. Each time I like even more as I am dialing in the sizing etc...

I too looked at the Neuvation FC100, but the conventional non compact frame and Neuvation only parts was a turn off. I am sure it is a good bike, but the Moto is really hard to beat for the price. If you you want to spend $500-700 more, there are a few more Force options.

Good luck, but if you aren't sold on Carbon, I understand BD is coming out with a SRAM RED Ti in the next few weeks. That could be a real neat package.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

What I like about the Fire is the top tube and the compact design. The Fire is still available in 54CM according to their website. The Neuvation remains me of a Look frame from the past. Not sure which one though. Their both good bikes and very reasonably affordable for me! 

I'm even looking at the one of the Immortal models as well. BD in Ti and SRAM Red I might wait til I have to wait and see that model.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

The Le Champion Frame is more relaxed than the Immortal and not as much as the Century.

The Moto website still has some of the geometric measurements wrong for the 54cm Le Champion. Headtube is 13 cm (not listed) and standover is 76.5 (not 75 which is listed) in the center. For the 54cm they had the effective top tube shown as 53.5, which is the measurement for the 52, but for the 54 it is actually 54.8 (see my post a amonth ago). Seems several of the measurements must have been misaligned when transered to the website, but are now mostly correct.

Like I said, if your budget is $1800 it is tough to beat the Fire's price.


----------



## awa (Sep 17, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Hi there. Dose anyone have any idea what the weight of this fine beast is? Thanks.


My Fire (54cm) is 17.5lb without pedals and reflectors.


----------

